# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Amandelen - Artikel

## Agnes574

De amandelen verwijderen: waarom, wanneer en hoe?

Het verwijderen van de amandelen is een vrij frequent uitgevoerde chirurgische ingreep, die nochtans niet meer zo vaak uitgevoerd wordt als in het verleden. Het is nog altijd belangrijk, vooral voor de ouders van kleine kinderen, te weten wat die kleine klieren zijn, die een belangrijke rol kunnen spelen voor onze gezondheid.


Wat zijn amandelen eigenlijk?

Amandelen of tonsillen zijn kleine organen die zich achteraan in de keel bevinden, aan de basis van de tong en aan weerskanten van het zachte verhemelte (naar de bovenkant van de keel). Deze organen dienen om ons tegen ontstekingen te beschermen: wanneer een microbe ons lichaam binnendringt, zijn het de amandelen die antilichamen produceren om ons te beschermen. Dat is de reden waarom de amandelen opzwellen wanneer de kinderen ziek zijn, ook al zijn de amandelen zelf niet rechtstreeks aangetast. De volgende keer dat die microbe probeert binnen te dringen, zijn de amandelen meestal in staat om ze te verdringen zonder dat ze de kans krijgt om een ontsteking te veroorzaken. De amandelen zijn dus een belangrijk onderdeel van het immunologisch afweermechanisme op oto-rino-laryngologisch gebied (keel-neus-oor).


Waarom moeten amandelen soms verwijderd worden?

In bepaalde gevallen, zijn de amandelen nochtans een bron van problemen. Ze kunnen de oorzaak zijn van de geduchte en soms recidiverende angina of keelontsteking, wat vroeger vaak leidde tot een amygdalectomie of tonsillectomie, de operatie waarbij amandelen weggenomen worden. Tegenwoordig zijn nko- en huisartsen minder geneigd om te opereren, maar herhaalde keelontstekingen gedurende een lange periode kunnen toch leiden tot een operatie. Net zoals te grote amandelen, die achter in de keel bij elkaar komen en de oorzaak zijn van snurken en slaapstoornissen.


De gevolgen van een tonsillectomie

Het verwijderen van de amandelen is een operatie die veel pijn kan veroorzaken en die bij thuiskomst van het ziekenhuis gedurende meerdere dagen geen normale voeding toelaat. Gedurende minstens één week is warm en vast voedsel af te raden omdat de keel nog steeds kwetsbaar is. IJsjes, soep en puree zijn de enige oplossingen! Bij volwassenen is de herstelperiode langer dan bij kinderen: u mag uitgaan van twee moeilijke weken. In elk geval is toezicht noodzakelijk zolang de keel niet volledig hersteld is. Het is inderdaad mogelijk dat wanneer de na de operatie gevormde korst loskomt (dat gebeurt meestal 14 dagen na de ingreep), een mogelijk gevaarlijke bloeding ontstaat. Het is en blijft dus belangrijk contact op te nemen met een arts wanneer keelpijn optreedt en uiteraard in geval van bloeding tijdens deze periode.

Welke zijn de gevolgen op lange termijn? Onze amandelen zijn nuttig, maar ze zijn niet onontbeerlijk voor ons immuunsysteem. 
Onze neus, keel en oren hebben nog andere middelen om zich te beschermen: lymfeklieren, neusamandelen, enz. Men moet dus niet bang zijn dat een kind, bij wie de amandelen werden weggenomen, geplaagd zal worden door herhaalde ontstekingen. Wat wel nuttig is, is zorgvuldig de voor- en nadelen van een operatie samen met een deskundige arts te bespreken alvorens de beslissing te nemen om al dan niet te opereren.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Hella

Ik moet 14 juni daaraan geopereerd worden, en met mijn slikfobie en allergie (diphenylguanidine wat in oa beademingsslangen zit) zie ik daar werkelijk als de dood tegenop.

----------

